# BS300 #28 arrived!



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

So guys... finally, after hard time of waiting, my BS300 with serial #28 arrived just few hours ago!

It is amazing!!! 100% satisfaction! Because it is still not examined properly, I will write my opinions later, but I can say in advance it is my keeper for sure and it is so perfect!!!

All I can wtite right now is the matter of the SIZE ! I was wondering if it is not so big, so I was considering also BS100. I had few watches with 45, 46, even 48mm diameter, and I know for me is the 45mm optimal size (7,5" wrist). But when I opened a box I was surprised in the best way! Guys, who is hesitate or who have a dilema if BS100 or BS300 regarding the size, dont be worry!!! It is 47mm wide, but bezel is smaller diameter and *BS300 seems smaller than other 47mm or even 45mm watches!* It looks like a 44-45mm watches. I cant be more happier 

I will post some pics with my other watches for a comparision.

I also got an orange isofrane as a bonus, such a surprise!

Thank you Aquadive!


----------



## nolidge (May 6, 2009)

Congrats deepdive! I know how it feels for that wait to finally be over. I agree with you the 300 feels more like a 45mm, but i love it all the same.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

I got the BS100 and when I saw the BS300 for the first time my fears about its size were eliminated entirely. It is to me a perfect watch and I to consider my BS 100 a keeper. Congrats on your watch wear it well and enjoy.


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

Deepdive said:


> I was wondering if it is not so big, so I was considering also BS100. I had few watches with 45, 46, even 48mm diameter, and I know for me is the 45mm optimal size (7,5" wrist). But when I opened a box I was surprised in the best way! Guys, who is hesitate or who have a dilema if BS100 or BS300 regarding the size, dont be worry!!! It is 47mm wide, but bezel is smaller diameter and *BS300 seems smaller than other 47mm or even 45mm watches!* It looks like a 44-45mm watches. I cant be more happier


Welcome to the club... you'll find the BS300 gets smaller and smaller on your wrist the more you wear it. Because the bezel tapers the watch appears smaller than 47mm when looking straight down at the face. When you see it from a distance or at an angle the light captures the whole watch case in such a way that it looks larger. It's perfect because you don't feel or look like you're wearing an alarm clock on your wrist by any stretch.

I actually bought the BS100 first and thought maybe it was too small for me (I have 7 1/4" wrists but I'm 6'3" 280). I liked the watch so much I ended up just buying the BS300. Although I prefer the BS300 over the BS100 when I'm wearing short sleeves/t-shirts, the BS100 fits nicely under a coat or shirt sleeve and when I'm wearing gloves. When the OEM mesh is available it's going on the BS100 for a dressier classic, vintage look... But for everyday I wear the BS300 on the Isofrane. With you at 7.5" wrists you could have pulled off the BS100 but you might have felt it was a bit too small if you like wearing large dive watches.

So congrats Deepdive... Wear it proudly and in good health!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Deepdive, congrats on the new BS 300. Looking forward to pics when you get them.

My BS 300 has become one of my favorite watches in my collection.


----------



## Mondher (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey Deepdive,

Happy to see you happy :-d

Wear it in good health and hoping to see some pics and wrist shots from you !

Ta Ta for now;-)

Mondher


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

bs300 is my favorite watch... always...

some pics for compare the size with few of my other watches


----------



## nolidge (May 6, 2009)

nice!!!!, by the way those enzo's are beautiful!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Stellar collection...the BS300 fits right in :-!

Enjoy those BAD BOYS|>

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Deepdive said:


> bs300 is my favorite watch... always...
> 
> some pics for compare the size with few of my other watches


Glad to see my old DSR1000 in the mix! It has found a good home.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Eric L. said:


> Glad to see my old DSR1000 in the mix! It has found a good home.


Yes Eric, DSR1000 is my forever keeper and I am happy with it, not only because lucky serial number  thank you again.

Btw, pics with BS300 with Zixen DSR1000 proove that BS300 doesnt look as 47mm. Zixen DSR1000 has 44mm and it looks sometimes even larger than BS300!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

more pics (those are also in helson gauge thread)

aquadive my grail forever!

still on orange iso!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Killer collection :-!


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

After few weeks of wearing of BS300 I have to say... I fall in love with it (every day again and again). Love the high shiny bezel, the indexes on the dial, the feeling etc...

I put it on zinex mesh (from zinex trimix 46mm LE) what is not the best choice for sure, but I love it on it! It is compromise regarding the weight, it is approx 70g heavy and incoming bracelet will be probably much heavier what should be not so nice... 

The problem with that mesh I mentioned is - end links has excentric holes for the bars, because it fits trimix perfect... but not an aquadive... I will post pics and you will see what I am talking about  The end links actually stands appart from the lugs and overall lug-to-lug size is increased, what is actually not problem with this cushion case design (it is short already) but "smart watch eye" can recognize it... 

And the bigger problem is.... trimix has screwed bars. And this mesh does not have cut for removing bars... so only way is to cut the end link what should be dangerous for watch... This mesh instalation is actually one way road, no possibility to detach 

I have found that 70g mesh is more comfortable as ISOfrane, better balance on the wrist! I wear BS300 on it week or two and most of the nights I have watch on the wrist because I have forgotten to put it down... because so comfortable on the wrist so I forgot I wear a watch 

Time will tell which strap choice is the final one, but probably all are good choices, iso, mesh or bracelet...


will post pics soon


----------

